# TO30 Hydraulic Control Valve Question



## Alton (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello to everyone,
I just joined and my name is Alton and I live in southeast Texas. Naturally, I found your forum because I have a tractor problem.

I am reassembling my T030 hydraulics after replacing the control valve. However, I don't understand the operation of the valve. The whole assembly, about the size of a 10ga shotshell, just slides into the bushing of the pump. It doesn't bottom out and I wonder if it is missing a cotter pin, retaining ring, etc. There is nothing there to cause the spring within the control valve assembly to ever compress. 

Here is a link to a short video that illustrates my delimna...

http://screencast.com/t/dkypzfhvB










Thanks,
Alton


----------

